# crying and screaming



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I reached in to get leila ready to go for a car ride, i was going to put her leash on and she screamed  and she's acting very sad and sluggish.
I took her in the car and held her while i was waiting at the school and she cried again and again in the yard when we got home. I found this in her pen just now. 








She had cornish hen and she ate bone and all today,(she's not been eating bones lately but really chowed down today). Could her mouth just be sore and thats why she's such a whiny baby today?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yup she's teething I had the same with daisy smash the bones up a bit to make them easier to chew


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she's so upset sarah, she looks as if she's crying and she keeps whimpering. i tried gently raising her lip up to have a look and she got vrey upset.   this is killing me. 
Also she hasnt pooped today at all which is weird.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor baby is teething. Maybe do a couple boneless meals with just a wing tip to ease things for her. You could even do some ground meat in a couple little dime sized meatballs frozen and see if chewing on that would help her.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's Like a baby teething she will be sore u can get stuff to numb her gums if u have some muslin you can soak it in chicken broth and freeze it shell chew on it and it will help!! Try have a look as there could be some more loose ones in there!! I went throughthe same daisy had a really hard time teething it won't last long xx


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would probably take her to the vet. She might have a bone hung in her intestines causing her abdominal pain which is why she can't poop and then her gums are probably really sore.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she will not let me near her mouth, and call me paranoid but she feels warm to me. she barely moves she is actin like shes at deaths door


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well what she had today was mostly meat with just some like i dont know what you call it its the part that looks like a transparent shield, lol not actually big bones like ribs or anything else.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My only input is this.
I have owned several dogs in my life time and NONE ever screamed or cried from teething.
Teething with dogs is not a big deal, half the time they swallow the teeth or they just drop out somewhere. Your dog should not be acting this way from teething.

I'd look into other things, you mentioned her screaming a few days ago as well.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

cherper said:


> she will not let me near her mouth, and call me paranoid but she feels warm to me. she barely moves she is actin like shes at deaths door


I would take her to the vet.
What you are describing is not normal.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am going to see if she gets to acting better if not i will take her in tomorrow.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheryl... I too have had many dogs and have never had one cry and act like this from teething.. I pray that is all that is wrong, but I don't think so.. I would get Leila to the vet. Prayers being said for her.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

cherper said:


> I am going to see if she gets to acting better if not i will take her in tomorrow.




Will she eat anything yet? do you have any of her old Fromm puppy? if she was my dog I would be trying that hands down (in small quantities and maybe by hand)

I'd also watch her closely to see if she eliminates.
Will she drink anything?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

i just tried to get her to drink and she wouldn't.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Not eating, not drinking, lethargic, pain = vet visit IMHO.
I wouldn't wait they can go downhill too quick, better safe than sorry.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

theres no doctor available at my vets until morning. i called


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

If she persists with not eating drinking and seeming listless I would locate an emergency vet. I'd also watch closely to see that she eliminates, I'm sure you already know all this stuff tho.

Has she thrown up at all? can you palpate her stomach? is there a certain area that seems sore to touch?
You always run the risk she could become dehydrated or there could be something serious going on.. who knows really 

It's scary when the little ones are not well.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> If she persists with not eating drinking and seeming listless I would locate an emergency vet.


I totally agree. Her behavior does not sound normal to me. I'd get her in asap. It could very well be nothing serious, but better to be safe than sorry. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

update: she just ate a full serving of kibble and i mixed warm water in with it so she got the water benefit plus it softened the food a bit. she is still acting like she doesnt feel good, just laying in her bed. I have an early morning appt in the morning and i wll be keeping a very close eye onher tonight. thanks everyone for your care and concern.  i appreciate it. this is so scary


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So glad you got something to drink and eat in Leila..Prayers continue for her, and please update after you see your vet in the morning.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Very worrying, how is she tonight?

Whoops didnt check page 2, im glad shes eaten hopefully she will be brighter in the morning.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I will update when i get home from the vet. currently she is laying in her bed. I will say she jumped up and down when she saw me getting food and putting it in her bowl. Which was unusual. I did offer her a tiny piece of raw chicken breast (only meat) and she licked it and turned her head away from it. I dont care what she eats just glad she ate something. My gut tells me it has to do with the raw she ate this morning even though it wasn't a boney piece there was some in it and she was fine before she ate it.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

aww bless , hope all is ok , its so worrying when things like this happen  will keep yous in my prayers xx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I know some folks will disagree, but i think some dogs need the carbohydrates from the Kibble, I tried Paco on Raw for about a week and 1/2 and he became Very lethargic, and just layed around for a few days, I put him back on his regular food and he did much better, I know TLI has stated that her dogs do better with the Kibble as well. Just a thought.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!!!!! She is acting like her regular self...running around licking playing, she pooped and peed she ate another 1/8 c. kibble with water added. She walked around the whole back yard and shes playing with her toys. WHEW!!!!! I am sooooooooo thankful. thanks for the prayers guys.  
I still feel raw is wonderful diet for dogs but..i am not giving her raw again. I make this decision because 1. this has happened twice now right after eating raw with some bone. 2. its not worth it to me and i know she can thrive perfectly well on a good kibble. should i ever decide to leave kibble it will be to THK or something along those lines. This was just too scary for me.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

cherper said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!!! She is acting like her regular self...running around licking playing, she pooped and peed she ate another 1/8 c. kibble with water added. She walked around the whole back yard and shes playing with her toys. WHEW!!!!! I am sooooooooo thankful. thanks for the prayers guys.
> I still feel raw is wonderful diet for dogs but..i am not giving her raw again. I make this decision because 1. this has happened twice now right after eating raw with some bone. 2. its not worth it to me and i know she can thrive perfectly well on a good kibble. should i ever decide to leave kibble it will be to THK or something along those lines. This was just too scary for me.


Wonderful!!
I agree with you totally, if she perked up this fast it's a food issue.
I think the idea of Raw is neat.. but I get concerns over the possibility of missing certain nutrients or vitamins that we can see and know the amounts they get in Kibble.
She is also a pup so her system is less able to handle variations I would imagine.
We all do the best we can do.. and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! stick to your gut feelings


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

thanks kitty  I am so so so relieved!! She is acting like nothing happened..lol
running like a loony, etc. 
NEVER again will i complain about her getting rowdy or being hyper LOL. I welcome it !!!!! so much better than the laying around looking absolutely pitiful.


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Aww thank goodness she is feeling better! Mabe keep your appointment at the vets tommorow just incase. 

I feed my girl Dehydrated Raw, and my girl is doing really good on it, she gets salmon oil mixed in, I did try Raw and my girl wouldnt eat it, but I like the dyhrated raw  Its a great inbetween and you can always mix some kibble in with it. This is what I feed my girl http://www.smackpetfood.com/Smack_Chunky_Chicken.html


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You better contact your vet immediately!! Don't fool with this, something is wrong & I'm not trying to scare you but you better not take no chances!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

woodard what makes you think so? I'm not so sure that its anything more than hurting herself swallowing some bone.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Has she pooped yet? How is she now?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally, I don't think this had ANYTHING to do with a raw diet. I think she is teething and her gums and teeth are sore and she felt bad from it. Maybe she chomped down on a chicken bone, etc. and it hurt her gums. But I certainly don't think she had any kind of blockage or whatever from the raw food.

But if you feel more comfortable feeding kibble - then go for it! It certainly is easy and convenient. You don't have to worry about balancing out the meat/bones/organ. As Tanna said - she feels like Paco does better on some grains/carbs. Each dog is different. You are her mom.... you can feed her whatever you want and whatever you think is best!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

That's wonderful, I'm sure she will continue to get better. I just don't think some dogs can handel the straight raw diet. I know Paco couldn't.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes she pooped earlier and it was normal looking. She is still running and wrestling with the other dogs right now and drinking..everything is seemingly completely normal. This is so strange to me, but since this happened both times she ate bone i have to think it was that. she wouldn't have anything to do with the tiny bit of raw meat that i offered her by hand, which makes me think she associated something "bad" with it, like perhaps swallowing some bone that maybe hurt her. But went right for the kibble, so that leads me to believe her gums dont hurt too terribly. Idk i'm just thanking God she is back to her old self! 
I still believe raw is a great diet though!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheryl... I am delighted to hear Leila is back to herself!! Thank you Lord!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a relief that she is back to normal!
I think you are making the right choice for you, you didnt seem very confident with the raw diet from the start. Good for you for trying something different, but there is nothing wrong with going back to a kibble you like if feeding raw causes you so much anxiety!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Deb for the prayers.  thanks tanna & katy !


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor darling baby looks so distressed!Was the cornish hen thourouly cooked and deboned I hope?Pray!!ers are with you and furchild!


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad she is feeling better. I'd still keep a close eye for a few days to be sure.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's wonderful that little Leila is feeling better.  What a relief, I know how stressed you must have been.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with Tracey I'd lay my lifes savings it's nothing to do with raw!!

However I agree with it not being suitable for you. I've always said some people just don't deal with it well which is fine and perfectly normal is not suitable for all


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh goodness, I just read through this whole thread. First of all I'm SO glad Leila is feeling back to her old self! Before reading the thread I was going to suggest maybe she had a bone piece stuck in her teeth causing some kind of discomfort. If she was having problems with bone you'd have noticed it immediately after her eating or before she was finished. While I don't believe whining & screaming is a normal part of adjusting when switching to raw, some dogs do in fact have a "detox" period when they may act off, non energetic, may shed a lot, etc. All normal & all pass.

I don't believe this was her problem though. I'd bet it was a bone caught in her teeth & maybe the kibble helped it come unlodged. I do agree you have to do what you feel is best & I also believe some dogs need just a bit more. Marley has sort of proved that for me. After his weight gain of 7oz in 5 1/2 months on raw, they're eating ZiwiPeak (dehydrated raw) & I've been giving him a bit of extra wet ZiwiPeak & while its basically the same thing as preymodel raw in dehydrated form, he seems to have bulked up a bit since starting it. My scales aren't working so I don't know what he weighs now but I'm guessing he finally broke the 6lb mark. 

Anyway, I'm glad she's feeling better & hope she continues to!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

My bridge chi Sebastian screamed, cried, whined, had a fever and was lethargic when he was teething, you'd have thought someone was killing him. ANY time ANY one touched or even bumped him he screamed like a banshee. I gave him some pain/fever medication I got from the vet and he was back to normal in no time. I remember when I lost my last 'baby' tooth it hurt like heck ANY time I had ANY amount of pressure on it. I agree with the others who say they don't think this is bone/raw related. Sebastian was such a boob tit, seriously I had a neighbor come over to my house when he was screaming outside because Zoey accidentally ran into him while he was teething. Some dogs are just more emotionally sensitive than others.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

hhaha! poor fella  
Well she was fine later that day, after she ate some of her old food. She like "snapped out of it". And today she is good as gold, so to me all signs point to that cornish hen. lol 
It just was causing her some problem, it hurt her to swallow is what i'm thinking. I wouldn't steer someone else away from raw, just not gonna work for her.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cherper said:


> hhaha! poor fella
> Well she was fine later that day, after she ate some of her old food. She like "snapped out of it". And today she is good as gold, so to me all signs point to that cornish hen. lol
> It just was causing her some problem, it hurt her to swallow is what i'm thinking. I wouldn't steer someone else away from raw, just not gonna work for her.


I'm so glad she's feeling better! That's great!!

One of the #1 Food Allergies in dogs is Chicken. Sounds like she might be severely allergic to Chicken. I have Midgie on THK for a week now & what a difference--she's allergic to Beef, I'm not sure about Chicken yet but she loves it. It's well worth the money. She's playing, has soooo much energy & smiles at me when ever I look at her. I haven't seen her do this in years. Bless this forum for opening the door to her getting the help she needed.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> I'm so glad she's feeling better! That's great!!
> 
> One of the #1 Food Allergies in dogs is Chicken. Sounds like she might be severely allergic to Chicken. I have Midgie on THK for a week now & what a difference--she's allergic to Beef, I'm not sure about Chicken yet but she loves it. It's well worth the money. She's playing, has soooo much energy & smiles at me when ever I look at her. I haven't seen her do this in years. Bless this forum for opening the door to her getting the help she needed.


That would be terrible since chicken is in so much. Her dog food has chicken in it so I know it's not that.


----------

